# Tara Reid - Blitz-Hochzeit in Griechenland !



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Tara Reid Blitz-Hochzeit in Griechenland !!! ​*

Überraschung: Am Samstag verkündete Tara Reid via Twitter,
dass sie sich mit dem dänischen Geschäftsmann Michael Lillelund verlobt hat. 
und nur Stunden später haben die beiden geheiratet! ​

Das war wohl die kürzeste Verlobung aller Zeiten! Schauspielerin Tara Reid urlaubt zurzeit in Griechenland und hat sich anscheinend von der Mittelmeer-Romantik verzaubern lassen. Nach nicht einmal einem Jahr Beziehung hat sie ihrem dänischen Freund Michael Lillelund still und heimlich das Jawort gegeben – nach gerade einmal einem halben Tag Verlobungszeit!

Am Samstag verkündete Tara Reid die Neuigkeit über ihren Twitter-Account. „Ich habe mich gerade verlobt“, schrieb das blonde Society-Girl glücklich. Eine Nachricht, die für viele sehr überraschend kam – vor allem, da Tara ihre Verlobung mit dem deutschen Unternehmer Michael Axtmann erst im Herbst 2010 gelöst hatte. Doch damit nicht genug: Nur wenige Stunden später zwitscherte das amerikanische Society-Girl erneut und überraschte seine Fans bei Twitter mit einer noch viel größeren Nachricht. „Griechenland. Verheiratet. Ich danke euch allen für eure Unterstützung. Ich liebe euch, Leute“, teilte die frischverheiratete 35-Jährige mit. Und damit auch keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, schrieb sie kurze Zeit später noch einmal: „Liebe in Griechenland ... ich bin jetzt eine Ehefrau!“

Damit ist es also offiziell: Tara Reid ist weg vom Single-Markt. Details über die Blitz-Hochzeit sind bisher noch nicht bekannt, doch vielleicht verrät die Filmschönheit („American Pie“) ja noch das ein oder andere Detail über den wohl schönsten – und spontansten! – Tag ihres Lebens.


*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Tara 

Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

verlobt, verheiratet, geschieden ohoh, da bin ich wohl zu schnell


----------

